# Temporary Resident Renewal Question



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

The first Residente Temporal is issued for one (1) year, and 30 days or less before expiration one needs to return to INM and compete the renewal process. 

Does a person need to resubmit all the documents again in the renewal process that was required in the initial application? I am referencing financials, etc.

As for vinculo familiar is a person renewing the Temporal Residente also required to resubmit their marriage license (apostilled), spouse's Mexico identification, translations, etc.?


In the case of a parent who has a child with a Mexican national (citizen) when requesting going directly to Permanante Residente, INM has been asking for Identification of the child. Will presenting the child's United States passport meet the requirement, or must it be a passport issued by Mexico? Just presenting the child's birth certificate alone does not satisfy INM anymore.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"Vinculo Familiar" first timers are offered a 1, 2, 3, or 4 year Residente Temporal. So there is no need to renew a RT under the family bond law. 

First timers not applying under the family bond law do not need to show financial solvency documents a second time when renewing for 1, 2, or 3 years. No yearly renewals.

The child needs more proof of Mexican citizenship than a USA passport and birth certificate. I would guess you are refering to a US birth certificate - correct?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If still in the USA, the child‘s birth can be registered with the nearest Mexican Consulate & can also obtain a Mexican passport for the child. That would be the easiest approach.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

The child actually has both a US birth certificate and a Mexico Acta Naciemento. My question would be is a US passport good enough for proof of identity or is INM going to be difficult and require the child to obtain a Mexico Passport? 

The reason I ask is that the passport process in Mexico is not easy either. I know all Apostilles refer to the Hague Convention and the requirement that those countries that signed on to the agreement are bound to accept the documents as original. Thus due to a US Passport being issued by the federal Govt. would this be an acceptable form of proof of identity as it is a US ID, not a state ID.

The Registro Civil said when the Mexico Acta was issued that it would be much easier to obtain a Mexico Passort in Mexico rather that in the Consulado in the US. In reality here in Mexico for a minor child under 18 it is not easy at all, and becomes a hassle. The US has much less strict rules in Passports than here,


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm going to have to do exactly this in a few months so I have been looking into it. Actually, I will go directly from FMM to RP but the steps are the same if your "documento de condición de estancia" is an RT.
It's all laid out pretty clearly here:
http://www.inm.gob.mx/static/Tramit...RESIDENTE_PERMANENTE_POR_VINCULO_FAMILIAR.pdf

It says you need the original and a copy of the acta de nacimiento and there is no mention of a passport. Well, you need your passport but not the child's.

This link explains the steps in a more general way:
Cambio a residente permanente por vínculo familiar | Trámites | gob.mx


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cscscs007 said:


> The child actually has both a US birth certificate and a Mexico Acta Naciemento. My question would be is a US passport good enough for proof of identity or is INM going to be difficult and require the child to obtain a Mexico Passport?
> 
> The reason I ask is that the passport process in Mexico is not easy either. I know all Apostilles refer to the Hague Convention and the requirement that those countries that signed on to the agreement are bound to accept the documents as original. Thus due to a US Passport being issued by the federal Govt. would this be an acceptable form of proof of identity as it is a US ID, not a state ID.
> 
> The Registro Civil said when the Mexico Acta was issued that it would be much easier to obtain a Mexico Passort in Mexico rather that in the Consulado in the US. In reality here in Mexico for a minor child under 18 it is not easy at all, and becomes a hassle. The US has much less strict rules in Passports than here,


There was a Mexican news article about a year ago stating the Mexican government streamlined foreign born and Mexican born Mexican citizens [especially children born to Mexicans in the USA] getting a first time Mexican passport. The article stated it used to take about 2 months or more but as of a certain date a year ago with the new system/proceedures it should take about 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> There was a Mexican news article about a year ago stating the Mexican government streamlined foreign born and Mexican born Mexican citizens [especially children born to Mexicans in the USA] getting a first time Mexican passport. The article stated it used to take about 2 months or more but as of a certain date a year ago with the new system/proceedures it should take about 2 to 3 weeks.


I can't speak to the time required for children or infants, but when I got my Mexican passport, I had to make an appointment. The nearest available day was about a month later. When my appointment arrived I was in and out with a passport in hand in about an hour or two.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

cscscs007 said:


> The reason I ask is that the passport process in Mexico is not easy either.


Actually this has not been our experience. Our kids are Mexicans born abroad, and have their Mexican and (as it is in our case) Canadian birth certificates, and we have found getting their Mexican passports here in Mexico to be uncomplicated and not difficult. After making an appointment online, you get the passport the same day you go in, if you have brought all the right documents. There is a web page somewhere that lists what you need. 

It used to be harder before the process was online, because you had to go early in the morning to line up (no appointments) and we knew of no way to find out what papers you needed except to go to the office, line up for hours, and ask. It’s much better now.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's the info for getting a passport for minors:
https://www.gob.mx/tramites/ficha/p...dres-o-quienes-ejercen-patria-potestad/SRE117

It looks like for children under school age, in addition to the acta de nacimieto, you have to have a Cédula de Identidad Personal, which appears to be a kind of IFE for children that you get at a registro civil (or in a school but that obviously doesn't apply to babies). You can also use a document from a hospital.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

About a year ago I went into the INM office in Guadalajara. I wasn't happy because they gave me a Residente Temporal through my marriage, and not a Residente Permanante because I have a son who is a Mexican through his mother. I took in his Acta along with our marriage license and everything else I could possibly think of.

I was fine until the point where they asked for his Mexican Passport. I didn't have one for him. I was told I must have a photo ID or a document from his physician verifying his identity. The physician document was denied by INM after I gave it to them.

My next option was a passport. I called to set an appointment and I could not get an appointment for him because I had no CURP number for him. It was too frustrating so I left everything as it was. Now that my Temporal is up for renewal (INM would only allow 1 year for initial application) I am wondering if it would just be easier to give them his US passport as photo ID and apply for Permanante. The bug unknown is whether a US passport would be recognized as a valid ID. Heck, my US passport is what I use through the process so if it is good for me, why not him.

I am hoping someone else has gone through this and can clear up some of the questions.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

INM "rules" change from office to office and even from employee to employee in those offices. It sounds like you got the worst of that because most of what they told you and put you through was incorrect according to published INM procedures. I thought my experience in the San Miguel office was bad (and it was), but yours was worse still.

At the San Miguel office you can go and ask them what documents you need (even though their story changes sometimes) and I would imaging it is similar in Guadalajara. Why don't you go get the info from the source at INM. Even though what they tell you may not hold up later, it stands a much better chance of being useful to you than anything I or another forum member will tell you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cscscs007 said:


> About a year ago I went into the INM office in Guadalajara. I wasn't happy because they gave me a Residente Temporal through my marriage, and not a Residente Permanante because I have a son who is a Mexican through his mother. I took in his Acta along with our marriage license and everything else I could possibly think of.
> 
> I was fine until the point where they asked for his Mexican Passport. I didn't have one for him. I was told I must have a photo ID or a document from his physician verifying his identity. The physician document was denied by INM after I gave it to them.
> 
> ...


Maybe I am missing something, but if you are using the fact that your son is a Mexican citizen as the basis for your application for a Residente Permanente visa, it doesn't seem like a US passport for the son would help. But maybe the birth certificate documents his citizenship and the US passport is just an identity document proving who he is, so it might be fine.

On the other hand, getting a CURP and a Mexican ID card is very quick and easy. I got a CURP years ago, it was a 15 minute process. Getting an INE card (formerly IFE), took two short visits to an office, one to request it, and another to pick it up. It took me 15 months to complete the application for citizenship from the time I first applied until I received the Carta de Naturalización. However, getting an ID card and passport after that were some of the easiest encounters with Mexican bureaucracy that I have had.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

A friend of mine from Venezuela just went into INM in Guadalajara for Residente Temporal through marriage to a Mexican citizen. He was told he could pay for the two years immediately at his interview.

Apparently INM is not uniform in their procedures.

So, this is what I plan on doing.

I am going into INM with the following:

- Marriage License and Apostille (USA)
- Passport (USA) (Mine)
- Residente Temporal
- CURP (Mine)
- Child's Birth Certificate and Apostille (USA)
- Child's Birth Certificate (Mexico) 
- Child's Passport (USA)
- Child's CURP
- Spouse's INE
- Spouse's Birth Certificate (Mexico)
- Spouse's Passport (Mexico)
- Medical Letter Verifying Child's Identity (Mexico)

I am currently under Residente Temporal because INM in Guadalajara messed it up. When I confronted them about the error I got nowhere, of course. I want to change my status to Residente Permanante (I qualify) but I don't know if INM is going to refuse to accept my child's US Passport as a valid form of identification. Why they want this I do not know, as a birth certificate does prove that a child was born and I am the father and my wife is the mother. 

This is the reason for the question, whether a child's US Passport is considered an official ID by INM. I would think so due to the fact that INM accepts US Passports for children of US parents asking for Residente Temporals for their children that are here with them through a job offer.

I will know the answer shortly as I am in the 30 day window for renewal beginning today.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The difference might be the fact that the child, born of a Mexican parent, is entitled to be Mexican and should have a Mexican passport. Why not get it? Then, with both wife and child as Mexican citizens with proper IDs, you should breeze right through. To argue the detail points with INM will get you repeated trips to the back of the line; or worse.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I went to the Mexico Consulate office in the US to get his passport. They Consulate denied the passport because the mother's name on his birth certificate does not match her name on her birth certificate exactly. Of course it would not match exactly as she is now married and has my last name in addition to her paternal name.

In order to change a birth certificate the process in the state where the birth certificate is from, requires a motion to be filed, a hearing on whether to open a sealed record (minors have sealed records), get the judge persuaded to grant the motion to open a sealed record, and if this is granted then petition the court for the mother's name change. Only then if it is granted will there be a change made to the birth certificate. Not an easy process.

I am in the process of reviewing Immigration Law in Mexico to see if this is an INM official being stubborn and uncooperative, or if this is an actual requirement.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ah Ha! The “Name Problem“. Women in Mexico do not change their names when they marry. Mexico does not recognize either the USA name format or wives having a name change. This will haunt you forever in Mexico. The only solution might be to have your wife revert to her Mexican name; appelido, patrinomio y matrinomio, and have all documents either ammended or certified AKA. In Mexico, even your name can be a problem, since James Andrew Jones is not the same person as James A. Jones, J. A. Jones, J. Andrew Jones or any other combination. In fact, you will usually be addressed as Sr. Andrew, and listed that way in the phone book, etc., because of the assumption that your father‘s last name is Andrew, and your Mother‘s last name is Jones. That is just the way it is & you cannot fight it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cscscs007 said:


> I went to the Mexico Consulate office in the US to get his passport. They Consulate denied the passport because the mother's name on his birth certificate does not match her name on her birth certificate exactly. Of course it would not match exactly as she is now married and has my last name in addition to her paternal name.
> 
> In order to change a birth certificate the process in the state where the birth certificate is from, requires a motion to be filed, a hearing on whether to open a sealed record (minors have sealed records), get the judge persuaded to grant the motion to open a sealed record, and if this is granted then petition the court for the mother's name change. Only then if it is granted will there be a change made to the birth certificate. Not an easy process.
> 
> I am in the process of reviewing Immigration Law in Mexico to see if this is an INM official being stubborn and uncooperative, or if this is an actual requirement.


If it were me I would simply and easily renew my Residente Temporal for 1 year. Then 30 days before it´s expiration date go into the local INM office and apply for Residente Permanente. There all done and easy to do. It will cost About $1000.00 pesos more this way than what you are thinking of doing.

When going from a 2 year RT visa/card to RP the only thing different than getting a RT card is they asked me to write a letter explaning why I wantd to have a Residente Permanente visa/card.


----------

